# The Glimakra rigid heddle loom is here



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

My new Glimakra rigid heddle loom arrived the other day. The husband and I got it put together and attached to the stand. The only thing I am kinda disappointed about is the loom does not tilt on the stand (if I'm wrong, someone please correct me and tell me how to make it tilt). So far, I like the way the loom works and especially like the metal parts.

Yesterday and today I wound on a warp for a class tomorrow. The warp is 6 1/2" wide and 100" long and the yarn is a flax/rayon/cotton blend in a dark green. The weft is the same stuff but in a lighter green. The class is on using pickup sticks to make a pattern, something I've not tried before. Here's a picture of the loom before winding the warp.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It arrived just in time . I'll be watching your progress with your class, and how you like the loom.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

FUN ! I will be learning from you !!


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

So, here's a couple of pictures of what we did today. I do not know the name of this pattern and if I have a copy of the book it is in it's in a box somewhere. We have another class in two weeks working on a leno lace pattern. I hope to have this one finished by then  

There are a couple of things I did wrong with the loom that I will do different once I get this project off, but I really like the loom and the way it works. There's some other news but I'm going to start a new thread for that.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

How cool is that?
I really need like, 36 hour days so I can do all the things I'd like to...


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I want those 36 hours, too...along with a winning lottery ticket so that I don't have to work an outside job... 

lol!!!


----------

